
Show HN: PDF.cool – API for converting web pages to PDF - laktek
http://www.pdf.cool
======
spinco
I've noticed you've made a few of these APIs lately, nice work!

Can I ask how the business side of that is going for you? Also, what do you
think of the token-based billing rather than monthly plans?

------
donaltroddyn
That's pretty cool. I'm guessing at that pricing you must be running Chrome in
Lambda?

~~~
laktek
I'm running a Chrome Headless cluster which allows me to provide multiple
services on top (also check Screen.rip & Page.REST)

